# Repertoire advice - Tenor voice, organ, and something else out of the ordinary



## singinsammy (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post.

I am also searching through old threads but am hoping some of you will have suggestions for repertoire, or can point me to specific threads where this may have been discussed.

I am putting together a recital. My church's organ has just been refurbished and sounds AWESOME, so definitely want to focus on music scored for tenor and organ. I have a few pieces, and have been wading through imslp but it's slow going and the filters seem inaccurate. I bought a couple "organ with high voice" songbooks but my voice actually sits a bit higher than most of the melodies I've found there.

I would also love to do a set featuring another instrument, such as flute, or baroque guitar, or lute or mandolin, or cello, or I don't even know yet.....

Wondering if any of you have repertoire suggestions??

EDIT (thanks Pugg!)
-Domine, Ego Credidi; Camille Saint-Saens
-Litanies de la Saint Pierre; Camille Saint-Saens
-Requiem; Luca Spanda (kinda low...)
-O Salutaris; E Pessard
-Ave Maria; Gabriel Faure
-Salve Regina; Gabriel Faure
-Maria Mater gratiae; Gabriel Faure (scored as a duet, but mostly monophonic and could be cool with the instrument playing the 2nd vocal line)
-Mein Mondenlicht; C. Ad. Lorenz
-Gottesfriede; C. Ad. Lorenz
-Sei Still; C. Ad. Lorenz
-Du Willst in Dunkeln Wohin; C. Ad. Lorenz
-20 Chant Sacres; Cgarles Gounod (theres an organ arrangement of the Sanctus, haven't looked at the rest)
-Justitiae Domini; Angelo Trovato

Also, considering the Bach Cantata BVW 55, "ich armer mensch ich sündenknecht" but it's scored for too many instruments, and I couldn't find a keyboard reduction



Thanks very much in advance

Peace, and beautiful music


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello singinsammy, perhaps it's easy to put down what you've got, so we know what not to advice.
Welcome on Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## singinsammy (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks Pugg! Updated with the things I've selected as maybes so far..... lots of French composers.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

What about "Ô Souverain, ô juge, ô père" from Massenet's _Le Cid_? I've never heard it sung to an organ accompaniment but, due to it's hymn-like qualities, the piece might work rather well.


----------

